# Maven mit m2eclipse



## Bit2_Gosu (2. Okt 2011)

Hi,

ich versuche unter eclipse indigo maven zum laufen zu bringen. Ich benutze JBoss Tools mit m2eclipse.
Diese Sachen sind für mich ziemlich neu.

Eclipse beschwert sich über meine pom.xml (hab sie angehängt). Meldung:
[Java]Description	Resource	Path	Location	Type
Execution default-compile of goal org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-compiler-plugin:2.3.1:compile failed: Plugin org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-compiler-plugin:2.3.1 or one of its dependencies could not be resolved: Failed to collect dependencies for org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-compiler-plugin:jar:2.3.1 () (org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-compiler-plugin:2.3.1:compile:default-compile:compile)	pom.xml	/jboss-as-helloworld	line 129	Maven Build Problem
[/code]

Das pom.xml ist ursprünglich aus nem Tutorial, was aber natürlich nicht ging. Den Teil mit dem lifecycle mapping hab ich hinzugefügt (war vorher anderer Fehler, und hab das gegoogelt) - hoffe, dass stimmt.

Jemand ne Idee, was hier falsch ist?


----------



## TheDarkRose (2. Okt 2011)

Ja, weil m2eclipse diesen lifecycle noch immer nicht kann. Einfach den Lösungsvorschlag befolgen, was die Eclipse vorschlägt,


----------



## Bit2_Gosu (2. Okt 2011)

hm, aber es geht doch immer noch nicht und Eclipse schlägt für den von mir genannten Fehler keine Lösung vor. Bevor ich die lifecycle sache hinzugefügt hab, gab es noch ne andere fehlermeldung, aber jetzt gibts halt noch die von mir genannte..


----------

